# Need right angle midi cables...



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey all;

Going MIDI on my board, and will need a few cables to connect my pedals to my Disaster Area controller. Prefer those switchcraft right angle adjustable thing-a-ma-bobbers - highly unlikely I'll have room for the straight connectors. Anyone know where to get them besides NiceRackCanada? They are more expensive than ordering direct from Disaster Area, which is the current plan if I can't find something north of the border.

Thanks!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

if it is switchcraft try digikey. they have everything from them


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Digikey only carries the plugs $20.00CDN each. Newark has them cheaper at $15.00CDN.
http://canada.newark.com/switchcraft/05dl5mx/connector-din-plug-5-position/dp/83K9556
Doing a quick google search, it's tough to beat Disaster Area, just be aware of the present exchange rate and possible shipping extras.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

i think digikey has the better flat shipping rate. Mouser is 20 dollars minimum shipping, digikey is only 8 bucks. No exchange customs etc...

I haven't bought something small from Newark in ages so I forget the minimum shipping charge


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks folks - still cheaper to buy them from Disaster Area it seems ($25-30US depending on length, + $8 shipping). Damn you economy of scale!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Try freteleven.

http://www.freteleven.com/best-tronics-cables/best-tronics-midi-cable-5-pin-right-angle/


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

exhausted said:


> Try freteleven.
> 
> http://www.freteleven.com/best-tronics-cables/best-tronics-midi-cable-5-pin-right-angle/


Yep, that's a good price!


----------

